# Speaking of prejudice against genre fiction...



## Steerpike (Mar 9, 2012)

See this:

Michael Chabon Attacks Prejudice Against Science Fiction | Underwire | Wired.com


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 9, 2012)

> And then my wife and I are developing a TV series for HBO with strong genre connections, which is called Hobgoblin, and it’s about a team of con artists and stage magicians and various charlatans who are assembled by British intelligence during World War II to fight against German spies, and we’re having a lot of fun with that one, but again that’s also a long way away from any kind of certainty.



That sounds brilliant. I mean, I noticed the John Carter of Mars film well after it was completed. Rather excited now hehe.

I believe I found a new friend in this author. He speaks so much truth, AND is a good example why some literary elitists are ruining it for everyone! He didn't have a good reason why he wasn't writing what he read. So he forgot about the critics and just wrote what ever he like!


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 9, 2012)

It's good to hear established writers standing up against snobbery.  Good fiction is good fiction, regardless if it's genre or not.


----------

